# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Декабрьский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for December 2008*
Published: December 9, 2008 | Updated: December 17, 2008
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-dec.mspx

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-070 - MS08-077
*
Microsoft Developer Tools and Software, Microsoft Office:* MS08-070
*Microsoft Windows:* MS08-071, MS08-075, MS08-076
*Microsoft Office:* MS08-072, MS08-074
*Microsoft Windows, Internet Explorer:* MS08-073
*Microsoft Office, Microsoft Server Software:* MS08-077

*Microsoft Windows, Internet Explorer:* MS08-078

_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-070 
*Vulnerabilities in Visual Basic 6.0 Runtime Extended Files (ActiveX Controls) Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (932349)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-070.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Visual Basic ActiveX компонентах*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/357442.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в Masked Edit ActiveX компоненте (Msmask32.ocx версии 6.0.81.69). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта передать уязвимому компоненту слишком длинный параметр "Mask", вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость активно эксплуатировалась злоумышленниками.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в DataGrid ActiveX компоненте (msdatgrd.ocx). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в FlexGrid ActiveX компоненте (msflxgrd.ocx). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Целочисленное переполнение обнаружено в Hierarchical FlexGrid ActiveX компоненте (mshflxgd.ocx) при обработке свойств "Rows" и "Cols" в методах "ExpandAll()" и "CollapseAll()". Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке AVI файлов в Microsoft Animation ActiveX компоненте (MSCOMCT2.OCX). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного AVI файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Charts ActiveX компоненте (Mschrt20.ocx). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Developer Tools•	Microsoft Visual Basic 6.0 Runtime Extended Files
•	Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2002 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Visual FoxPro 8.0 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Visual FoxPro 9.0 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Visual FoxPro 9.0 Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office Software•	Microsoft Office FrontPage 2002 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Project 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Project 2007
•	Microsoft Office Project 2007 Service Pack 1*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Visual Studio 2008
•	Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office FrontPage 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office FrontPage 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Expression Web
•	Microsoft Expression Web 2
•	Microsoft Project 2000 Service Release 1
•	Microsoft Project 2002 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office Project Server 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Project Portfolio Server 2007
•	Microsoft Office Project Portfolio Server 2007 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office Project Server 2007
•	Microsoft Office Project Server 2007 Service Pack 1

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-071 
*Vulnerabilities in GDI Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (956802)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-071.mspx
*Переполнение буфера в Microsoft GDI*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/364490.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Целочисленное переполнение существует из-за ошибки при обработке заголовков в WMF файлах в Microsoft GDI. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного WMF файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке параметров размера WMF файла в Microsoft GDI. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного WMF файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости целевой пользователь должен использовать ПО стороннего производителя, использующее определенный Microsoft API для копирования WMF файлов. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-072 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office Word Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (957173)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-072.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Word*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/364496.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке определенных записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа Word вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Целочисленное переполнение существует из-за ошибки при подсчете пространства, требуемого для определенного количества точек в polyline или polygon. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного .rtf файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке определенных записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа Word вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки целостности объектов в mso.dll при обработке "\do" Drawing Object тегов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного RTF файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке контрольных слов в RTF файле. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного RFT файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке RTF документов, содержащих большое количество тегов объектов рисования. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного RTF файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке строк в RTF файлах. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного RFT файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке свойства таблицы в документе Word. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа Word вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office Suites and Components•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Word 2000 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Word 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Word 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System and 2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office Word 2007 and Microsoft Office Word 2007 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office Outlook  2007 and Microsoft Office Outlook  2007 Service Pack 1•	Other Office Software
•	Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003
•	Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Works 8•	Microsoft Office for Mac•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Outlook 2000 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Outlook 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Works 9.0

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-073 
*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer* (958215)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-073.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/364497.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке определенных методов навигации. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 5.01 и 6.x на Microsoft Windows 2000.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке HTML объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта заставить приложение обратиться к неинициализированной памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется только на Internet Explorer 7.x.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при доступе браузера к удаленным объектам. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется только на Internet Explorer 7.x.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при воспроизведении встроенных в Web страницу HTML объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 5.01 и 6.x. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4, Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Internet Explorer 7
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems
*Windows Server 2008 server core installation not affected

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-074 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office Excel Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (959070)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-074.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Excel*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/364500.php

*Rating: Critical*
*
Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке Excel записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного .xls файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке Excel формул. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного .xls файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при проверке индексного значения в записи NAME. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного .xls файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office Suites and Components•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2000 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System and 2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2007 and Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Service Pack 1•	Other Office Software
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer 2003
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 1•	Microsoft Office for Mac•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Works 8.5
•	Microsoft Works 9.0
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2005
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2006
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 and Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 and Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 (64-bit editions)

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-075 
*Vulnerabilities in Windows Search Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (959349)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-075.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Windows Search*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/364503.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за некорректного освобождения памяти в Windows Explorer при сохранении Windows Search файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Windows Search файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке параметров search-ms протокола в Windows Explorer. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта, содержащего вызов к обработчику search-ms протокола выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-076 
*Vulnerabilities in Windows Media Components Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (959807)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-076.mspx
*Несколько уязвимостей в компонентах Windows Media*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/364509.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности, получить доступ к важным данным и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации Service Principal Name (SPN) при обработке NTLM данных. Удаленный пользователь может произвести replay атаку и получить доступ к системе с привилегиями целевого пользователя.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке ISATAP URL. Удаленный пользователь может получит доступ к NTLM и с помощью replay атаки получить доступ к системе с привилегиями целевого пользователя. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Media Player 6.4
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Media Format Runtime 7.1, Windows Media Format Runtime 9.0, Windows Media Format Runtime 9.5, and Windows Media Format Runtime 11
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems •	Windows Media Services
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems *
*Windows Server 2008 server core installation not affected

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-077 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Office SharePoint Server Could Cause Elevation of Privilege* (957175)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-077.mspx
*Обход ограничений безопасности в Microsoft Office SharePoint Server*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/364511.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности.

Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточного ограничения доступа к административной части приложения. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью браузера непосредственно обратиться к административному разделу приложения и обойти процесс аутентификации. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office Software•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 (64-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 (64-bit editions)•	Microsoft Server Software•	Microsoft Search Server 2008 (32-bit editions)*
•	Microsoft Search Server 2008 (64-bit editions)***Includes Microsoft Search Server 2008 Express (32-bit) 
**Includes Microsoft Search Server 2008 Express (64-bit) 

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Office and Other Software •	Microsoft Windows SharePoint Services 3.0
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Portal Server 2003 Service Pack 3

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-078 
*Security Update for Internet Explorer* (960714)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-078.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/364549.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки повторного использования освобожденной памяти, когда HTML элементы привязаны к одному и тому же источнику данных. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать разыменование освобожденной памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4, Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Internet Explorer 7
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------

